# Help with 2012 CAAD 10



## dan1942 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok I am new to Road bikes and have been trying to research about a few bikes within my price range and so far at the top of my list is the CAAD 10 3 Ultegra, and a Scott CR1 Elite (Rival group).
I found a shop that is about 2hours away and they carry both lines so I will get a chance to check them both out . 
My question is from what I have read about the CAAD 10 3 was that I should maybe upgrade the wheels so I was thinking maybe of getting the Mavic Ksyrium Elite which they will sell me for an additional $400 and trade in the stock wheels. Would this be a worthy upgrade for the money??? 
The wife is letting me spend up to around $2800 for a bike and pedals and I would like to spend as much of that as I can. Is there something else you would suggest??
Thanks in Advance for any help!


----------



## cjcastan (Oct 17, 2005)

why not a supersix - 105? 

figure it's better to get the best frame you can get and if you want to upgrade the rest later, you can.


----------



## Ultrasaurus (Jan 28, 2011)

dan1942 said:


> Ok I am new to Road bikes and have been trying to research about a few bikes within my price range and so far at the top of my list is the CAAD 10 3 Ultegra, and a Scott CR1 Elite (Rival group).
> I found a shop that is about 2hours away and they carry both lines so I will get a chance to check them both out .
> My question is from what I have read about the CAAD 10 3 was that I should maybe upgrade the wheels so I was thinking maybe of getting the Mavic Ksyrium Elite which they will sell me for an additional $400 and trade in the stock wheels. Would this be a worthy upgrade for the money???
> The wife is letting me spend up to around $2800 for a bike and pedals and I would like to spend as much of that as I can. Is there something else you would suggest??
> Thanks in Advance for any help!


Get the CAAD10 3 and the upgraded wheels. It's well worth it and more cost effective in the long run to buy a better bike with better components in the first place. You can spend a ton more money otherwise upgrading later on. That CAAD10 is a world beater.


----------



## dan1942 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys!
I did consider the Supersix in the Rival Group but I just did not like the 2012 color (black and yellow). 
Do you think the upgraded wheels (Mavic Ksyrium Elite) are what I should be looking at or is there another wheel that would be a better option.
Thanks!!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

dan1942 said:


> I did consider the Supersix in the Rival Group but I just did not like the 2012 color (black and yellow).


So you're basically buying a $2,000+ bike based purely on color?
I can tell you first hand that the SuperSix 4 (Rival) is an excellent value. It looks like the 2012 model doesn't have the Force crank though (too bad). 

Since you're new to this, I would say: get a bike, put some miles on it, then worry about upgrading the wheels if you still feel the need to. 

The Supersix 4 in black and yellow looks pretty sweet if you ask me:
https://cdn.cannondale.com/catalog/product/c/_/c_12_2rss4c_yel_17.png

...but as they say, to each their own.


----------



## dan1942 (Jul 7, 2011)

I guess the color combo is not horrible. I would say that yellow is my least favorite color. 
Also I should explained a little more about why I was not thinking about the SS, it just seems that the CAAD 10 3 was just a great price for what you get and from reading on here it seems to be as good in performance and quality when compared to the SS. But again I really am so new to this I am just going by what I have been reading and the Cannondale LBS told me. My other concern is when I drive to go check them out and test ride them I really don't know enough to probably make an informed decision on what would be the best bike for me.
So I am just trying to get as much info prior to going up there to buy one.

P.S. the yellow and black is growing on me. I have issues with color (I am a Graphic Artist).
Thanks again!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Fair enough. I know what you mean about it being difficult to tell the difference between the bikes when test riding but you should be able to compare at least some characteristics if you ride them back to back with roughly the same tire pressure. Go for the one that feels the best out of the ones you try (be sure to test ride a SuperSix ).


----------



## dan1942 (Jul 7, 2011)

The yellow SuperSix is not looking to bad it would be nice with this


----------



## wesleyjack (Jul 10, 2011)

With that sort of option available why don't they put these things together, my dream bike has officially changed. If only I hadn't sold my yellow car, that would look so nice on the roof ha.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Ultrasaurus said:


> Get the CAAD10 3 and the upgraded wheels. It's well worth it and more cost effective in the long run to buy a better bike with better components in the first place. You can spend a ton more money otherwise upgrading later on. That CAAD10 is a world beater.


+1... The CAAD10 is a force to be reckoned with provided it fits you properly. However, Ksyrium Elites are an upgrade from the Aksiums but not worth the additional $600 IMO. I don't know how much you weigh, but I would look at some nice custom built wheels that are even lighter, just as strong and easier to service and repair. Elites way in around 1700 grams if I'm not mistaken. They are pretty strong wheels and they look great, but they have proprietary spokes.....like all Ksyrium wheels. This is when "what ifs" start coming into play. You need to talk to some wheel building experts (Zen Cyclery in the Wheels/Tires section immediately came to mind) about the type of wheels you are considering and I'm pretty sure that many over there an offer you some great alternatives too.


----------



## dan1942 (Jul 7, 2011)

I wish I could afford those components


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Just gona put it out there and say Id go with the Supersix over the CAAD 10. You wont regret the Super over a CAAD. Thats not to say the CAAD isnt an outstanding bike. Id rather ride on lesser components and get a better frame. It took me 3 years to upgrade my wheels and Im still working on decking my bike out. I rode with Aksiums on my Super for 2 years. 
If youve got 2800ish to spend I say go with the Super for sure.


----------



## rfrich74 (Sep 6, 2011)

I just came from the same scenario you are in. After riding both the CAAD 10 and the SS I went with the SS because the carbon frame just feels a little bit better. I think the upgrade in frame is well worth the tradeoff in groupset. I think you would be hard pressed to realize much difference between the current 105 and Ultegra groups.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Dec 25, 2009)

I know your question was between a CAAD10 and a Scott, but, as already mentioned, don't buy anything until you've ridden a SuperSix. It's lighter, off course, but so comfortable. Like steel, almost. But it lacks nothing in performance, especially not if you discover the thrill of climbing hills. I've yet to come across a frame I'd rather be on when it's 20 more 8% switchbacks to the top!

The 105 is also a great group that shifts as well as the DA we had 10-15 years ago, making the SS 5 an amazing deal. If you want to spend your full allowance then upgrade the wheels, which will impact performance more than anything else.

And, as you probably know already, the SS 1 to 5 all use an identical frame.

Off topic: In the spring I bought the Ultegra 3, as I was reselling all the components and wheelset on eBay and felt these would fetch better prices than the lower levels. I then built the frame back up with Campagnolo 11 speed and Easton wheels.


----------



## dan1942 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the help!!!
I am driving up to the canondale shop tomorrow. I have narrowed it down to either the CAAD 10 Rival or the SuperSix Rival. I will update tomorrow
Thanks again!
Dan


----------



## wesleyjack (Jul 10, 2011)

I would be slightly jealous of both.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

dan1942 said:


> I have narrowed it down to either the CAAD 10 Rival or the SuperSix Rival


Congrats on your new SuperSix!


----------



## dan1942 (Jul 7, 2011)

Well I put a deposit down on a 2011 SuperSix 5 (105 group). The price was really good and was cheaper then the 2012 SuperSix 105 or rival. The only thing I am unsure if I like the color but I can still change my mind and have them order the 2012 supersix for me.

this the color


----------



## wesleyjack (Jul 10, 2011)

That the replica color I was hoping they would offer as the CAAD 10-5 replica color, to cut down on the white. That's a good looking bike.


----------



## ARE. (Jul 29, 2011)

Yip, I normally don't like blue on a bike, but I really like the team replica colours; one of my favorite 2011 SS schemes. I like the 105 team replica colours on the 2012 CAAD10, too though, even though it is a lot of white.

Come to think of it, I'm usually not too crazy about green on a bike either. Why do I love these paint jobs so much?


----------



## dan1942 (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah the color isnt bad just need to put different bar tape on it as I think the white would get dirty pretty quick.
I went with the 105 group because the had the 2011 on sale and I really could not tell the difference. This is also my first road bike so I am thinking I this point it is not making much difference for me as where others here would know the difference in quality. I plan on upgrading as time goes on anyway.
thanks!


----------



## dan1942 (Jul 7, 2011)

Quick question
Are the different shimano groups interchangeable ?? Can I slowly start to upgrade to dura ace from the 105 group or do I have to do all the components at once??
Thanks!


----------



## wesleyjack (Jul 10, 2011)

just got my CAAD10-5 home and I'm loving it, this bike just wants to go fast, I could not be happier with this bike. (okay maybe I could be happier with rival - or red ha but seriously loving this bike).


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

dan1942 said:


> Yeah the color isnt bad just need to put different bar tape on it as I think the white would get dirty pretty quick.
> I went with the 105 group because the had the 2011 on sale and I really could not tell the difference. This is also my first road bike so I am thinking I this point it is not making much difference for me as where others here would know the difference in quality. I plan on upgrading as time goes on anyway.
> thanks!


I guess I didn't congratulate you too soon 

105 should be fine. It didn't work for me though - either it was a lemon or my mechanics just couldn't get it dialed in correctly. I was constantly having shifting problems. I am much happier since I went to Rival. Unfortunately it's hard to tell if the drive train is going to give you problems based on a short test ride. Also, it's less expensive to get a complete bike with the components you want than to upgrade them later. Just FYI.

Regarding the tape color, remember rule #8:

Rule #8
/ Saddles, bars, and tires shall be carefully matched.3

Valid options are:

Match the saddle to the bars and the tires to black; or
Match the bars to the color of the frame at the top of the head tube and the saddle to the color of the frame at the top of the seat tube and the tires to the color where they come closest to the frame; or
Match the saddle and the bars to the frame decals; or
Black, black, black

The rules:
Velominati


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

dan1942 said:


> Quick question
> Are the different shimano groups interchangeable ?? Can I slowly start to upgrade to dura ace from the 105 group or do I have to do all the components at once??
> Thanks!


You can upgrade piece by piece if you stick with Shimano. If you after riding for a while you decide that you don't like Shimano and want to go to SRAM, you'll have to replace the shifters and the derailleurs. An upgrade to Campagnolo will also require compatible wheels (rear wheel at the minimum).


----------



## wesleyjack (Jul 10, 2011)

ph0enix said:


> I guess I didn't congratulate you too soon
> 
> Regarding the tape color, remember rule #8:
> 
> ...


Does this allow for matching the bar tape to any color present on the saddle, in this case white, green and blue i think, or just to the predominate color of the saddle, in this case white?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

wesleyjack said:


> Does this allow for matching the bar tape to any color present on the saddle, in this case white, green and blue i think, or just to the predominate color of the saddle, in this case white?


I'd say use your discretion. In this case the saddle is pretty much all white so matching the tape to any other color is not really matching it - just MO.


----------



## wesleyjack (Jul 10, 2011)

I think you are probably right, but I'm still going to put green tape on mine anyway.


----------



## dan1942 (Jul 7, 2011)

yeah the 105 was not really my top choice, but in all honesty I could not tell to much of a difference. 
I was able to get the bike for 1,800 and I figure over time I will start upgrading even if it does cost a little more in the long run. It will also give me time to figure out what I need or like. 
I will be upgrading the wheels first (maybe RS80's)by Xmas. Then I will start upgrading to Dura Ace or Red depending. I will say I really liked how SRAM shifters are accessible while you are in the drops but again since I am so new to this I really don't know how important that will be to me.


----------



## bordercolliesam (Apr 20, 2010)

ph0enix said:


> So you're basically buying a $2,000+ bike based purely on color?
> I can tell you first hand that the SuperSix 4 (Rival) is an excellent value. It looks like the 2012 model doesn't have the Force crank though (too bad).
> 
> Since you're new to this, I would say: get a bike, put some miles on it, then worry about upgrading the wheels if you still feel the need to.
> ...


Looks like the Livestrong colours.


----------



## MUKAMOmember (Sep 24, 2011)

congratulations! I can't wait to get my black 2011 CAAD 10 5 in a couple of weeks. In the meantime, I'm riding my '09 Gary Fisher Tassajara with a different set of wheels, road tires mounted.


----------



## jeepseahawk (May 30, 2011)

So it bears down to either the Seahawks or Steelers color schemes, can you guess which I would pick?


----------



## snajper69 (Jun 22, 2011)

cjcastan said:


> why not a supersix - 105?
> 
> figure it's better to get the best frame you can get and if you want to upgrade the rest later, you can.


I would rather get a better total bike. Caad 10 - 3 is just right balance of all goodies. my .02


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

dan1942 said:


> yeah the 105 was not really my top choice, but in all honesty I could not tell to much of a difference.
> I was able to get the bike for 1,800 and I figure over time I will start upgrading even if it does cost a little more in the long run. It will also give me time to figure out what I need or like.
> I will be upgrading the wheels first (maybe RS80's)by Xmas. Then I will start upgrading to Dura Ace or Red depending. I will say I really liked how SRAM shifters are accessible while you are in the drops but again since I am so new to this I really don't know how important that will be to me.


105 is accessible from the drops as well. Only Sora is not from Shimano.


----------

